# [SOLVED] send/receive at opening Outlook 2007



## Stivo (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi,
I've recently updated to Office 2007. In previous versions there was an option to (un)check send/receive at opening Outlook. Now I don't see any possibility to just open Outlook without sending/receiving. Is there one ? And if so.... how ?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: send/receive at opening Outlook 2007*

Have you tried Tools > Options > Mail Setup tab > Send/Receive area > uncheck the 'Send immediately when connected' checkbox?


----------



## Stivo (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: send/receive at opening Outlook 2007*

Yes, it was unchecked. However, in the 'Groups for send/receive', the 'automatic send/receive every x minutes' was checked. Apparently, Outlook 07 interprets starting the programme as the first interval for the automatic send/receive.:tongue:
Case closed, thanks.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: send/receive at opening Outlook 2007*

Hehe, I have that one cleared in mine... :grin: Glad to hear you got it resolved.


----------

